
How to create a code editor as fast as a videogame - chrisMyzel
based on recent comments here on HN let&#x27;s collect thoughts on the challenges on the<p>why we have noticable 120ms - 500 ms reaction times in code editors while we have fluidly running raytracing in games<p>and how to overcome them,  the why everything is electron based, and so on. Let this be a fruitful discussion.<p>I&#x27;m using SpaceVim on a 6gen X1 Carbon - and I&#x27;m verry pissed off by the performance, still dont want to miss all the gooodies, still use it every day.
======
chadcmulligan
This talk by John Carmack talks about lag and responsiveness in games
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHLpKzUxjGk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHLpKzUxjGk)

